# Abita Beer



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Well going to college in New Orleans almost instantly thrust this brand on me. I think they are most known for their Abita Amber and Purple Haze beers. Pretty much any time someone is springing for a keg of "fancy beer' they choose Abita Amber. While it's not a bad beer after 4 years it's a little played out. Purple Haze is beer with rasberry extract / puree added to it. I'm not a big fan of these "cased" beers but it seems to be big with the ladies and guys who "dont like to drink beer". 

Anyhow after almost 4 years of schoolin I found this discount grocery store. If you have never been to one, it's where they sell a bunch of off items - dented cans and packages. You can also get a bottle of hot sauce for 14 cents and a 5lb bag of flour for a dollar. Lots of dented boxes of cereal, easy mac, and stuff like that are in the mix as well... it's just a revolving door of whatever deals they can scrape together. Typically I shy away from the dented cans - the hot sauce is hard to turn down tho. 

They also have Abita Pecan ale and Abita Wheat Ale for $12 for a case... no issues with it in terms of quality. This stuff usually retails for $7 a 6 pack so naturally I had to capitalize and pick up 2 cases.  This was my first time to try both of them and I think these are pretty solid beers. When you consider the price I will gladly drink these all day as I usually have to reach for High Life Lite if I'm looking for a $.5 bottle of beer (and I'm usually looking once a week at the supermarket ). I'm giving the Wheat Ale slight preference over Pecan... but they are 2 different animals 

Abita's "Turbodog" is also pretty good. It's a brown ale that is a good $3 cheaper then newcastle. It doesn't compare to Sam Smith's Nut Brown but I still enjoy it on occasion. 

Anyhow I guess this rambling mess of a post is asking if anyone else enjoys any of the Abita Beers. They aren't the necessarily the best or the fanciest beers but they have their place... especially here in New Orleans.


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

turbodog rocks!


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

I like Turbodog quite a bit. I've avoided Purple Haze, knew it was not my cup of tea from the start. I have never seen the Pecan or wheat for sale. I'll pay closer attention next at Krogers. On the off chance they have one of those discount groceries up here in Shreveport, I would bet they have the amber and wheat. Is it a chain store, what's the name and I'll see if they have one in town.

Always willing to try a new beer - thanks for the post.

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

Andygator...nuff said. Amazing heavyweight beer, great taste!

Sits on you like a kilo of cheap brick though.


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

I like turbo dog and I can find it up here if I look hard enough

I am getting a bit burned out on Purple haze, and I am afraid that Shiner Bock has completely seduced me away from Abita amber. 

But I'm curious about the pecan one though...


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

Silound said:


> Andygator...nuff said. Amazing heavyweight beer, great taste!
> 
> Sits on you like a kilo of cheap brick though.


Thats actually a barley wine.

And if they are selling beer in a store like that, chances are its either very close dated, or out of date, which it probably is considering Pecan was their Fall seasonal, but if it still tastes good to you, then go for it. If you like it towards the end of its life span, I'm sure you'd love a fresh bottle. People don't think much of it, but I've had beer that was bottled the same day that I drank it, and beer that was of various ages within and past its shelf life, and there is a WORLD of difference between fresh beer and older beer.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Abita is a good regional beer that is slowly spreading across the south. The Amber is a decent beer but I've never developed a taste for the Purple Haze. I'm surprised that a store like that actually sold the beer. Usually the "reclaimed" stores aren't allowed to sell alcohol.

If you can find it you should try the Abita Harvest Ale. It was a pretty decent seasonal beer also.


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

Yep, drank a lot of Abita while living in New Orleans myself. Still pick up some Turbodog from time to time. Would love to try their Restoration Ale--I've heard it is incredibly hoppy, right up my alley!


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm a fan of the Purple Haze, though I don't buy it very often at all. 'Fruity' beers don't bother me at all, and yes, I DO enjoy 'real' beer too  I'm actually a sucker for raspberry beers, I've been buying every one I could find lately trying to get something that matches the local Chocolate Raspberry Stout. So far, nothing comes close.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

When I was in New Orleans last month I tried the Amber and the Turbodog. The bartender said that turbodog was the best beer he's had, but I didn't really have a taste for it. The amber was good, but I'd take a shiner any day of the week.


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> If you can find it you should try the Abita Harvest Ale. It was a pretty decent seasonal beer also.


I think you are referring to one of the same beers the OP is talking about, Abita Pecan Harvest Ale. I've never had it personally, but I've heard both good and bad things about it. Personally, I as well as a lot of others, think that the best Abita seasonal brew is Abita Strawberry Harvest Lager, its definitely a crazy tasting beer, but damn good.

Having paintball practice right down the street from the Abita brewery, a lot of practices were cut short so we could catch the Abita brewery tour on the weekends. I couldn't count how many times I went on that tour. Show up early, drink before the tour, drink during the tour, drink a little after the tour... all for free. The brewery isn't much to look at, but, hey, free beer!

I was also told a couple of "mixture recipes" by a couple of the tour guides:

Purple Pooch (my favorite) 
half a cup of Purple Haze
half a cup of Turbo Dog
gently mix

Or a Golden Retriever:
Abita Golden mixed with Turbodog


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

A lot of places here in NY are carrying Abita now. Don't remember seeing it until about a year ago (but I may not of been looking hard enough)...

Anyway, first time I had an Abita was on draft at a restaurant. It was the Purple Haze and I had no idea what it was or that it was fruit flavored, just saw it was on special and ordered it. I actually liked it a lot and went out seeking some of their other beers. I've tried the Amber since and like it a lot as well. :tu

How many other variants do they regularly make besides the Amber and Purple Haze?


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> A lot of places here in NY are carrying Abita now. Don't remember seeing it until about a year ago (but I may not of been looking hard enough)...
> 
> Anyway, first time I had an Abita was on draft at a restaurant. It was the Purple Haze and I had no idea what it was or that it was fruit flavored, just saw it was on special and ordered it. I actually liked it a lot and went out seeking some of their other beers. I've tried the Amber since and like it a lot as well. :tu
> 
> How many other variants do they regularly make besides the Amber and Purple Haze?


Amber, Purple Haze, Light, Turbodog, Golden, Wheat, year round seasonals (I may be missing some, this is just off the top of my head)... and they even have a really good rootbeer :dr


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow its great to get such a positive response about Abita - I wasn't sure how many people liked or heard about them.

Sorry to those that enjoy Purple Haze I meant no disrespect - I occasionally enjoy one myself. It's just that it's got a sweet flavor people who I know who don't typically like beer tend to like it because it's slightly sweeter. And if you couldn't tell from my long rant on abita - I had a few of them coursing through my veins last night. 

As for their beers here is what I pulled off their site (abita.com)
*THE BREWS*

*
Abita produces five flagship brews: *
• Amber 
• Light 
• Golden 
• Turbodog 
• Purple Haze 
These rich, wonderfully flavored brews are enjoyed year round in restaurants, bars, festivals and get-togethers throughout Louisiana and across the country. 
*
Abita also makes five seasonal brews: *
• Bock (January-March) 
• Red Ale (March-June) 
• Wheat (June-September) 
• Fall Fest (September-November) 
• Christmas Ale (November-December)

They make a some of other beers which include the strawberry / pecan harvest ales. Right now they are advertising a "Red Ale" and "Jockamo IPA"

I think it's cool that although they are gaining popularity they are still managing to make some of these smaller batch beers.

Kaisersozei,

I tried the restoration ale and I didn't like it - perhaps it's too much hops - it's got a really strong flavor that I haven't grown to understand yet.

Rahllin,

Thats a really good point - you are probably right on it not being "fresh". However, I was under the impression that if they didn't refrigerate it it would still be good once I cooled it down. The flavors are definately passable for my palate (as I said High Life Lite is my former 50 cent beer of choice  ) but I would be interested to compare them to factory fresh beers.

Edit - and Billy, The Grocery store is called "Suda's Discount Grocery" - apparently if you go during the right time of the week you can pick up some cool stuff. They also sell some second hand clothes and stuff - it's definately a weird place.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I try to stay away from .5 cent beers


Abita is a regional thing, I think , but I think I have seen it around here occasionally, I will have to pick some up, thanks.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

replicant_argent said:


> I try to stay away from .5 cent beers
> 
> Abita is a regional thing, I think , but I think I have seen it around here occasionally, I will have to pick some up, thanks.


lol same here man... key word tho is try. 

Every week I usually go through a 6 pack of nice beer and I supplement that with a 12 pack of High Life Light or something - drinkin beers. Good before hitting the bars... or after.


----------



## mdorroh (Feb 16, 2007)

the abita pecan is one of my favorites.


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

Maybe I'm deprieved, but I tend to like most Abita's. Well, now that I said that, they did put out a Mardi Gras Amber or something this year, that didn't float my boat, but because I didn't want to be cited for abuse, I drank them.

Another strange thing is while I was in FL this past year, I was in a restaurant that was offering $1 Landshark Longnecks, I had never had one, but happened to have 10 dimes, I've got to say for some strange reason I haven't figured out, I sort of enjoy them, I suppose you could compare them to a Corona?????


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

The Korean said:


> Maybe I'm deprieved, but I tend to like most Abita's. Well, now that I said that, they did put out a Mardi Gras Amber or something this year, that didn't float my boat, but because I didn't want to be cited for abuse, I drank them.
> 
> Another strange thing is while I was in FL this past year, I was in a restaurant that was offering $1 Landshark Longnecks, I had never had one, but happened to have 10 dimes, I've got to say for some strange reason I haven't figured out, I sort of enjoy them, I suppose you could compare them to a Corona?????


Over the summer my Mom bought a few Landshark lagers sorta as a joke and I happened to have a few of them - I thought they were pretty refreshing. Perfect after mowing the lawn or for a day at the beach.


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

The Korean said:


> Maybe I'm deprieved, but I tend to like most Abita's. Well, now that I said that, they did put out a Mardi Gras Amber or something this year, that didn't float my boat, but because I didn't want to be cited for abuse, I drank them.
> 
> Another strange thing is while I was in FL this past year, I was in a restaurant that was offering $1 Landshark Longnecks, I had never had one, but happened to have 10 dimes, I've got to say for some strange reason I haven't figured out, I sort of enjoy them, I suppose you could compare them to a Corona?????


Actually Landshark is very comparable to Corona... they are in the exact same market, which is really a hairy situation for the Baton Rouge area distributer that sells them... because they sell them both. If two different distributors each sold one, they'd be next to each other in every store competing, but in this area, you will not find them next to each other anywhere, always on different shelves or separated by other products.

I think Mardi Gras Bock may still be on the shelves, but I've never tried it. I'm waiting for the Strawberry Harvest Lager myself. I think they release it right after the Ponchatoula Strawberry Festival every year. Its some pretty good stuff.

Working in the beer industry for nearly 3 years, for two different distributors, I've learned quite a bit about the marketing and competition of the different brands.


----------



## FoZzMaN (Feb 25, 2008)

Haven't met an Abita that I didn't like. Picked up a mixed 12 at Whole Foods - it's 2 each of 6 diff bottles. Restoration was a bit hoppy for me, but I wouldn't turn one down, the rest were just damn good - and TurboDog has been a favorite for years.


----------

